# pls help, leucomeles laid eggs



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

i just got 7 leucomeles eggs today but my leucomeles laid on the leaf litter instead of inside the cocohut petri dish i have a few questions hope you guys can help me once again.

1. if the frogs lay on the leaf litter whats the best way of transferring the eggs to a petri dish? (wash them onto the petri dish with jets of water? or cut up the leaf with the section of the eggs and put the piece of leaf w the eggs together in the petri dish?)

2. why are they not laying in the petri dish in the cocohut? is it too wet on the petri dish? cos i put a little water on the dish (say 1-2mm) or should the petri dish be dry?

3. when i am caring for the eggs on the petri dish should i wash away any impurities like dead moss, twigs or sediments away? 

4. how tough are the eggs? if the jelly region of the eggs are pulled at or disturbed will they still survive? or if they dry up a little what are the chances of survival


sorry i have so many questions just want to know whether im doing stuff right. thanks all


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

1. I prefer to cut the leaf. Some will carefully move the eggs with a spatula or similar tool, but it seems like an unnecessary risk to me.

2. I don't keep leucs, but I do not keep any water in the dish for my tincs. Some may get in there during misting, but I don't intentionally add water.

3. A bit of moss or sediments will not harm healthy eggs.

4. A minor disturbance to the jelly should not hurt the eggs. I have never had eggs dry out, but if they do it is likely to kill them.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/57263-tadpole-tea.html


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I agree with Tony. I never put water in the cocohut petri dish. The frogs will add the moisture they want. Once you put the eggs in a dish, put enough water in the dish so that the eggs aren't submerged, but that water is touching the gel. The gel is pretty tough, but if the egg is pierced and the gel flattens out around the embryo, it won't survive.

The petri dish should be covered and then placed in a sterilite or similar container with some eggcrate or gravel at the bottom and a little water. This will keep the humidity up. The temp should be in the low to mid 70s. Higher temps cause faster development, but increase the risk of spindley leg syndrome. Lower temps cause slower development, but do not appear to have any adverse affects on the tads.

After about 3 or 4 days you should notice if the eggs are developing.

Here is a great video series on caring for eggs and tadpoles that was very helpful to me. It covers everything above and a lot more.

Good & Bad Poisonous Dart Tadpole Eggs: How To Care for Poison Dart Tadpoles | eHow.com


----------



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks for the answers and the links guys! cos some of my eggs has dead twigs clumped up on the egg mass so i'm unsure whether to risk pulling them out of the jello or just leave them be


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

moluccan said:


> thanks for the answers and the links guys! cos some of my eggs has dead twigs clumped up on the egg mass so i'm unsure whether to risk pulling them out of the jello or just leave them be


I'd let them be. It's pretty common to have debris attached to the gel. Even when they lay on petri dishes, they track in bits of leaves, moss, etc.


----------



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks jimo did as you advised


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Keep us posted and post pictures if you can. Hoping for the best.


----------



## moluccan (Aug 16, 2010)

hi once again just an update of my leuc eggs... unfortunately only 3 of my eggs are fertile with the tails and the heads forming inside the jelly. sometimes they wiggle a bit. but how would i know when is the right time to transfer the tadpole into a cupful of water? when the jelly is depleted fully? or when the tadpole breaks out of the jelly? i also understand that the tadpole will play dead after hatched how long does it play dead for usually?

i'll try to post my pics up real soon


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

The tadpoles will bust out of the eggs themselves. The tads will be just fine for a couple of days once they break out of their shell in the petri dish. Just make sure to have a thin layer of water in the dish, but do not submerged the eggs. Also tads can play dead for quite a while. Don't fret over it, just put them each in their own cup of water. You will know if its dead when if it starts to swell and show obvious signs.

Also I recommend just putting the leaf with the eggs on it in the dish. It won't hurt the eggs at all. Frogs lay there eggs on organic matter in the wild and they seem to produce new frogs just fine. Also in your clutch if you want I would suggest removing the dead eggs once you know for sure that they are gone. Dead eggs tend to mold over and this mold can spread to your live eggs. A plastic spoon is my tool of choice for this job. Do not get too close to the alive tadpoles membranes. If you puncture it, they will die. 

Congratulations on your breeding success.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi I was reading the part that the tadpole will play dead awhile after its out of the jelly,how long will the play dead thing go for like 1-2days or? As I got some tadpole which is out of the jelly today , seem like dead and doesn't even move when I touch it...


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

Crazy frog said:


> Hi I was reading the part that the tadpole will play dead awhile after its out of the jelly,how long will the play dead thing go for like 1-2days or? As I got some tadpole which is out of the jelly today , seem like dead and doesn't even move when I touch it...


How much water is it in?


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Leucs are great, aren't they? They're so easy to keep and I love their singing. I keep my leucs in a 50g tank with plenty of greenery and a small pool of water. My leucs always choose a brom leaf to lay their eggs - once the tads hatched, they dropped into the water. I'm not a breeder, so I chose to let nature take its course. It didn't take long for my 4 leucs to add over 2 dozen to their group! I guess they didn't need my help at all...

Congrats on your new leucs2b !


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

First, check to see if the tail is straight. If the tad is in a curled position, then often there is still gel around the tad and it won't survive. I've had this happen and I use a small plastic pipete (like a tiny turkey baster) and flush the tad. They're pretty tough. I even suction around the tad if flushing doesn't work until it's free and it's tail is straight.

If the tail is straight, then it can play dead for several days. If it dies, its color will fade and it will show signs of decomposition. As long as it maintains its color, it should be fine. After about three days, put a little food in the container. Depending on what you are feeding the tads, you might have to do a water change every three days or so. 

Also, in case you we're aware, the water needs to have tannins in it for the best results. You can buy concentrate and add it to water or you can boil some oak leaves in some water and then leave part of the leaves in the water. It should be the color of weak tea.

Keep us posted.

Moluccan - how are your tads doing?


Crazy frog said:


> Hi I was reading the part that the tadpole will play dead awhile after its out of the jelly,how long will the play dead thing go for like 1-2days or? As I got some tadpole which is out of the jelly today , seem like dead and doesn't even move when I touch it...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Do the oak leaf method. just boil a handful or two of dead brown oak leaves in some purified RO water until the water is the color of weak iced tea. You will need to change the water often if you are raising them in small Deli type containers. Some people go so far as to change the water every day. In my opinion, going a week between water changes is too long. A happy medium might be twice a week. Excellent foods are algae powders and/or Sera Micron fish food. (Josh carries Sera Micron...it is very hard to find it at fish stores). I use a blend of Algae including Spirolina, Chlorella, Klamath Lake Blue Green, and Sera Micron. 
The tiniest pinch is enough. If you are wondering if you put a little too much in, then you put way too much in! Remember, there is no filtration...don't foul it out!
Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There have been huge variations in successful tadpole rearing and water changes. For example some of the old timers (who don't frequent the forums, but are on frognet) use a slightly larger container and never change the water. They simply top off the containers with RO or DI water to replace that which has evaporated. The reasoning behind this is that this system allows for a greater amount of aufwuchs to grow in the system. The aufwuchs deal with the waste products as well as provide another source of food for the tadpoles. 
On the other end of the spectrum are those who change the water daily.. and as noted above, those who are inbetween. 

There is also a lot of variation in rearing practices which range from tadpole tea to methylene blue to aged tap water.. you may have to try several different systems to find the one that works best for you. 

Ed


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.. i have check that the tadpole,they are still alive.
Anyway my tadpole are really small,They are like 8-10mm in length and 2mm in width.
Anyway they are galac tadpoles...are galac tadpole these size..how long will they take to morph?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Some pictures of them..the 2 and 4 photo is the same tadpole which the tail is not fully straight  

Anyway at the moment i am keeping them each in a petri dish with 100% natural Terminalia catappa leaves harvested from non-man made fertilizing terrain,further anti-bacterium treated and leaves are dried naturally in the sun which i bought from a local fish shop. 

Will be going to buy plastic cups that can fill at least 500ml of water to house them.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

i am planning to feed the tadpoles on HBH frog & tadpole bites which i order from Joshs frogs...what else would be better,any recommendation?
I used to feed my mossy tree frog tadpole some chlorella and spirulina algae..can these be use on dart tadpole too?


----------

